# dog stinks like a burnt rubber



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

To start with, Are his stools normal ? Any nasal discharge? Any soft rubber toys missing pieces to them? If not, get a second opinion or have his vet do a more thorough GI tract exam...David


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

teething smells metallic. 
I've never smelt rubber smell on a dog.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

The closest thing I can imagine smelling like burnt rubber on a puppy is puppy breath. Sometimes puppy breath can be really strong, some people love the smell lol. Usually the puppy breath is only really noticeable when puppy is panting or if you are close to puppy’s mouth. Have you gotten close to your puppy’s mouth to see if this is where the smell is coming from?


----------



## kh79 (Oct 2, 2020)

Emmdenn said:


> The closest thing I can imagine smelling like burnt rubber on a puppy is puppy breath. Sometimes puppy breath can be really strong, some people love the smell lol. Usually the puppy breath is only really noticeable when puppy is panting or if you are close to puppy’s mouth. Have you gotten close to your puppy’s mouth to see if this is where the smell is coming from?


I have gone closer to his mouth to check the smell, but did not get the smell specifically from his mouth.

I go closer to his mouth often and he has never smelled like this. It's random and has happened only twice. 

his stools are also normal and I don't see any nasal discharge.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Just to take a different slant on this, might be the receiver, rather then emitter ? 
It's a well known fact that some people hate cilantro, because it smells like gasoline to them.
Is anybody else around to check if they smell the same thing?
Most common areas of odd smells on a pup would be Ears, Mouth or Back End, unless pup stepped in to something, so feet might be a culprit.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If I smelled burning rubber while driving - I'd assume I need to schedule my car for service.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

kh79 said:


> did not get the smell specifically from his mouth.


Rules out one end.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

It may be his anal glands discharging. Dogs will often lick the glands and force them to discharge, when this happens they smell for sometime from both ends. Do you even 'express' his glands? Do you have your vet or groomer express his glands? They have to be expressed sometimes, or they will do it on their own...

If you are not sure ask you vet and have him show you how to express them...


----------



## kh79 (Oct 2, 2020)

Megora said:


> If I smelled burning rubber while driving - I'd assume I need to schedule my car for service.


haha yes I would too... I did look at my car as I did expect it to get from my puppy. 



3goldens2keep said:


> It may be his anal glands discharging. Dogs will often lick the glands and force them to discharge, when this happens they smell for sometime from both ends. Do you even 'express' his glands? Do you have your vet or groomer express his glands? They have to be expressed sometimes, or they will do it on their own...
> 
> If you are not sure ask you vet and have him show you how to express them...


I felt like it was coming from his bum once. I'll ask my vet to check once. Thank you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would guess it's his anal glands. Or just gas! My dog can emit some seriously noxious odors when he passes gas.


----------



## kh79 (Oct 2, 2020)

Goldy84 said:


> If the stool is normal and the smell is not from his mouth then definitely you should get in touch with the vet for a second opinion.


yes I have taken an appointment and even the vet has told it could be the anal glands.


----------



## Martinka (Apr 10, 2021)

Oh, boy! I completely understand you since it happened to my puppy as well! Initially, I thought he might have been poisoned with some food, but then I took him to the vet. The vet told me that this is actually quite common, so I calmed down. Basically, it means that your dog has been sprayed by a skunk! Don't worry, and go to your vet! He is going to teach you how to rinse his/her eyes correctly with a saline wash. Mine also gave me a skunk off shampoo and told me to treat him with something he usually enjoys eating. I panicked so much, and I was so depressed because my puppy was feeling bad, so I ordered him a new squeaky rope toy from 4 Pack Rope Toy Set . He recovered well and pretty quickly, and ever since then, the squeaky rope toy has been his favorite.


----------



## kh79 (Oct 2, 2020)

Martinka said:


> Oh, boy! I completely understand you since it happened to my puppy as well!


It was the anal glands!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

kh79 said:


> It was the anal glands!


Did your vet show you how to 'express' his glands? If you have a good groomer, they will do that for you when he gets a bath. If not, you should do this once a month or so...


----------



## kh79 (Oct 2, 2020)

3goldens2keep said:


> Did your vet show you how to 'express' his glands? If you have a good groomer, they will do that for you when he gets a bath. If not, you should do this once a month or so...


No she did not show. Most of the vets here do not allow us inside now.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

kh79 said:


> No she did not show. Most of the vets here do not allow us inside now.


That's to bad! Do you have a groomer who will take care of it for you...until your state opens up! If not try to find one...


----------



## Youngin (10 mo ago)

kh79 said:


> It was the anal glands!


I just wanted to thank you for sharing the verdict. I have been so worried about my Yorkie, he's had the same exact smell a few time. Smelled like burnt rubber when he would walk by me and he is never outside alone so I knew it wasn't a skunk. I know he does have anal gland problems so I will be taking him to see his vet again Saturday (good Lord willing) and I do truly thank you again!!!


----------

